# swap-groesse bei einem GB arbeitsspeicher

## kriz

moinmoin

wird bei dieser masse an RAM der swap-speicher ueberhaupt noch benoetigt?

ehrlich, ich habe, seit ich 1giga hab, noch nie gesehn dass mehr als 600MB chached sind.

das GB swap koennte ich im moment gut gebrauchen   :Cool: 

mfg

----------

## hifi

 *kriz wrote:*   

> moinmoin
> 
> wird bei dieser masse an RAM der swap-speicher ueberhaupt noch benoetigt?
> 
> ehrlich, ich habe, seit ich 1giga hab, noch nie gesehn dass mehr als 600MB chached sind.
> ...

 

Ich denke es wird auch ohne swap gehen, aber egal wie viel ram du hast, wenn die kiste lange laeuft, wird immer etwas swap benutzt, ob er wirklich gebraucht wird, kann ich nicht sagen .....

lg robert

----------

## amne

Kommt natürlich darauf an, was du mit dem Rechner machst. Ich habe selbst bei 512 RAM schon selten den Eindruck, dass der Rechner damt nicht auskommt. Laut man swapon kann man auch Files anstatt von Partitionen als Swap verwenden. Wenn du Festplattenplatz sparen willst, kannst du ja vorerst auf eine Swappartition verzichten und zur Not noch ein Swapfile verwenden.

----------

## kitano

du solltest >immer< swap haben. der speicher-manager des kernels arbeitet so, dass er nicht benutzte speicherseiten auslagert. das erhoeht die zugriffsgeschwindigkeit auf den speicher. d.h. selbst wenn der RAM nicht voll ist, kann der kernel pages auslagern, was dir mehr performance bringt.

aber bei einem gig reicht, denke ich, eine 512 mb partition.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104050

ein anderer massstab, aber selbes thema (does this server need swap?).

----------

## mikkk

Also ich hab 512 MB RAM und 1 GB Swap. Allerdings ist der Swap selbst bei gestartetem KDE, Mozilla, VMware und einem im Hintergrund laufenden gcc immer leer.

Ich denke, dass 1 GB RAM für einen "normalen" Rechner jenseits von gut und böse sind. Swap braucht man da keinen mehr.

mikkk

----------

## toskala

imho sollte folgendes gehen:

64mb ram -> 256mb swap

128mb ram -> 256mb swap

256mb ram -> 128mb swap

512mb ram -> 128mb swap

1gb ram -> 64mb swap

n bissl swap sollte man immer haben, wirklich viel brauchen wirst du nicht. ich halte es meist mit 128mb swap, wobei ich auch ab und an arbeitsintensive kisten aufsetze die 1-2gb ram haben und trotzdem noch 512mb - 1gb swap haben.

die swappen dann auch gut. musst halt mal kucken wie du auskommst damit. 

die erfahrung zeigt allerdings, dass einem kaum ein zacken aus der krone bricht, wenn man 256mb als swap aufsetzt.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## spaceman

also ich hab seit ein paar monaten 1gb ram drin und er swap auch aus so 64-256.. das zum thema .. der ram würde total ausreichen ... 

cu spaceman

----------

## magir

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem "suspend to disk", da muss man doch so theoretisch gesehen 1.5G an Swap Speicher haben!?

----------

## toskala

 *magir wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem "suspend to disk", da muss man doch so theoretisch gesehen 1.5G an Swap Speicher haben!?

 

nein, suspend to disk geht nicht in den swap speicher sondern in ein image-file, wenn ich recht informiert bin.

und auch nich all der kram der cached is, das ist ja kein 1:1 abbild des rams.

von daher egal

----------

## kriz

alles klar......

ich *drueck* euch alle mal ganz fest   :Laughing: 

eine kleine swappartition werd ich dann trotzdem belassen.

mfg

----------

## Janoschongentoo

ich hab 758mb ram und 1gb swap, was für meine ansprüche ziemlich viel zu viel ist. habe noch nie gesehen, dass ich mehr als 50mb swap benötigt habe....

----------

## Pithlit

erstes... mein deutch ist nicht so gut   :Embarassed: 

Ich hab 512MB RAM un 110MB swap auf /dev/hda5. Und es reicht... meistens... ven es mal nicht reicht, dan mach ich 

```
swapoff /dev/hda5

swapon /dev/hda5
```

 und es geht vieder   :Cool: 

----------

## airflow

Ich hab mal gehört, daß die Swappartition immer mindestens so groß sein soll  wie der Hauptspeicher. D.h. in Deinem Fall 1 GB. Die genaue Begründung weiß ich leider nicht mehr, es hatte aber etwas mit dem veränderten Speichermanagement des 2.4er Kernels zu tun.

Gruß,

airflow

----------

## Jose Hernandez

Nabend ihr redet hier von teilweise 1,5GB mit swap zusammen also ich denke wenn das nicht mehr reicht dann sollte man anfangen sich ernsthafte Gedanken zu machen   :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *airflow wrote:*   

> Ich hab mal gehört, daß die Swappartition immer mindestens so groß sein soll  wie der Hauptspeicher. D.h. in Deinem Fall 1 GB. Die genaue Begründung weiß ich leider nicht mehr, es hatte aber etwas mit dem veränderten Speichermanagement des 2.4er Kernels zu tun.
> 
> 

 

das ist so nicht korrekt. swap ist noch nie zwingend oder zumindest vorgeschriebener weise in der größe reguliert gewesen. der einzige entscheidungsgrund zur größe ist die anforderung des systems in kombination mit vorhandener hardware.

die pauschalaussage "swap == ram" ist als faustregel zu sehen, wird jedoch ad absurdum geführt, wenn man auf einer workstation mit 512mb ram nochmal 512mb swap verballert.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## MrTom

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nein, suspend to disk geht nicht in den swap speicher sondern in ein image-file, wenn ich recht informiert bin.und auch nich all der kram der cached is, das ist ja kein 1:1 abbild des rams.

 

Hab Kernel 2.6 installiert und mich Suspend To Disk beschäftigt. Es gibt zwei Arten. Scheinbar ist die am häufigsten verwendete, die das Ram in den Swap auslagert. Also wird scheinbar eine 1:1-Kopie des RAMs in den Swap gelegt und dann dieser einfach wieder ins RAM geladen. 

Größe sollte RAM + x sein. Wobei ich grad zu faul bin nachzusuchen, wie groß x sein muss  :Wink: 

Auszug aus der Help im menuconfig von Kernel 2.6:

```
It creates an image which is saved in your active swaps. By the next booting the, pass 'resume=/dev/swappartition' and kernel will detect the saved image, restore the memory from it and then it continues to run as before you've suspended.
```

----------

## hulk2nd

um zu suspenden (to disk) brauchst du ram + vram. das rundeste dann noch knapp auf um sicherzugehen. also ich hab 512 mb ram und 16 mb video ram --> 530 mb swap.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

